# Golden in kill shelter NC!



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Can anyone help this girl? This is the FB link. It doesn't look like anyone is helping her!! They say she's a mix Golden/Pyr but I don't think so.

She has until the 7th (and is in the same place as the puppies that need transport to the Vet for another poster). This shelter will PTS by heartstick!!

Login | Facebook

I'm not on this forum often, but thought this should be posted so perhaps she could be helped. She's an owner turn in!

Thanks!

Donna Strickland Koga (on FB if you'd like to contact me...have a pic of a Newf in my profile and the info for the Golden girl on my Profile page)

Also...if you're in NC or know anyone near Whitesville, could you also help this lady? She needs two puppies pulled from the same shelter this girl is!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cac-nc-south-robeson-vet-needed-3-5-11-a.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Donna*

Donna

I just emld. the three Golden Ret. Rescues in N.C. for this PRETTY girl
http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html
but when i go to their petfinder site I don't see her listed.

Will let you know if I hear anything!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I sent the link to one of my friends that pulls from that shelter to see if she's still there. When I hear back, I will let you know.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She just messaged me back and said she thought she'd been pulled, but will be going by the shelter after work to check. I'll let you know when I hear back from her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Oh yes please let us know-I am hearing on Facebook that she has to be out of there TODAY and that she was never put on Petfinder, so I am worried.
*Here is the facebook page they are talking about her on.

Login | Facebook*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The person I contacted volunteers at the shelter, so I know she will give me the correct information. She's pulled goldens for us before and held them until we could set up transport to get them from her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Thanks for explaining!! Do you think Neuse River will take this girl then?

Here is the Facebook Page they are discussing this sweetie on:


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...151999138197696.34002.100001628311522&theater


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am not going to contact them until we know that she's still there. If she is, I am pretty sure they will take her. I don't follow Facebook discussions on rescues because too much of the information isn't verified. I prefer to deal with the actual source.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Heather.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I did email the rescue about the two golden puppies that are there. I just got an email from another source saying the adult female was adopted, but Susan will be checking for me just to be sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather

I am glad Susan will be checking just to make sure she was adopted!

Let us know what the rescue says about the Golden Puppies.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Our intake person just talked to the shelter. The adult was adopted yesterday and the puppies are being adopted today. I've asked Susan to make sure when she goes by so none of them fall through the cracks.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Hopefully the pups are being adopted by the lady whose link I posted in the OP.  I know she paid 1/2 their "bail" via the site on FB, but needed someone to take them to the Vet...that's all. She's out of state and has to have the time to get there!!

Thanks so much for jumping on this! I'm happy to hear the female is adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather

Thank you and Susan for all you are doing to make sure that the Golden Adult and the two pups are safe. Will you let us know what Susan finds when she stops by there today after work? You both are ANGELS!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Rescue people are angels on earth


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just checked on Facebook*

I just checked on Facebook and it says that the Golden Ret. (great Pyr) adult girl and the two pups were adopted. If you put your mouse over their picture, it says adopted!
*Fostermom and Susan:* Thank you both for all of your help!!

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------

